# Vintage Cameras a plenty in Abergavenny



## jrhowe (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi there
    On a recent visit to Abergavenny i found a great camera stall in the market hall with everything from Nikon f100 to a lens cap,plus loads of collectables Kodak,folders,rangefinders etc. I am told the stall is open every Friday and Saturday. All film no Digi plus loads of lenses pentax,minolta,olympus etc.


----------



## diser (Apr 2, 2010)

I wonder how many people here can visit Abergavenny just for the camera hunt ;-)


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 2, 2010)

jrhowe said:


> Hi there
> On a recent visit to Abergavenny i found a great camera stall in the market hall with everything from Nikon f100 to a lens cap,plus loads of collectables Kodak,folders,rangefinders etc. I am told the stall is open every Friday and Saturday. All film no Digi plus loads of lenses pentax,minolta,olympus etc.



Perhaps they have an online store?


----------

